# Sealer for timber and plywood in custom vivarium (Yemen chameleon)



## Callum stark (Oct 22, 2014)

I currently have a reptibreeze viv for my Yemen chameleon. I'm in no massive hurry but I would like to build my own custom vivarium for him. I have access to literally every material and tool needed to build my viv at work. Everything apart from a sealer for the timber. Now from my knowledge of sealing wood from the elements, a mixture of a water based pva wood glue mixed with extra water (which drys clear) works a treat. But will this be effective and will it be to safe to use? Obviously it's humid in there and I mist my viv twice a day so I am unsure if this is the correct way to seal my viv long term. If this is not, could anyone please advise me? There will be plenty of airflow (yes, I am aware this is important) as there are many vents with fans for air circulation in my design plans. I have marine safe silicone for the joins in the wood and ply. It is just water proofing the wood and plywood inside my viv that I need advice on. Many thanks for reading folks, much appreciated, callum.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

yacht varnish will be better then pva


----------



## Callum stark (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, do you mean this stuff? Everbuild Yacht Varnish Marine Quality Clear Gloss 2.5 Litre


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

yep can use that or the cheeper ones just need to let it air for a week or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Callum stark (Oct 22, 2014)

Cheers bro, really appreciate the help. Its turned out to be a lot cheaper than I thought!


----------

